# convict or firemouth



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

*should i get a convivt or a firemouth*​
convict or1136.67%firemouth1963.33%


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

should i get convicts or firemouths with my jack dempseys in my 100g


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

I think firemouths are a better looking fish. Convicts may be better at holding their own against full grown Jacks though. I'm still going to vote for the firemouths though because I've never cared much for convicts.


----------



## noobdood (Jul 19, 2008)

firemouths


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

my firemouth holds it own with my JDs in my 90G....didn't fare as well when in the previous owner's 70....and they were all smaller then.

Half his tail and all the trailing ends of his anal and dorsal fins weren't there when I first got him.
This is about 3/4 of a year later...









This is him now...1/3 more tail growth and holding his own.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

so how many firemouths should i get. i alredy have 1


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

depends on how many JDs you have already and maybe their size. You can probably go for at least a pair...what do you have now, M or F?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Firemouth would be better and show more colors. But I agree that it depends on how many JD's you are going to get or have. If you have the two JD's like you suggested before then 1 Firemouth is all that you can have. And like I said before that's still a bit iffy and it would be better to just have the 2 JD' s and no tankmates.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

it is completely up to you as to what you like better, both IME have pretty well the exact same attitude, just depends if you like cons or firemouths better, i personally would go one of each because i wouldnt be able to decide.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I love cons. So they get my vote. Way more personality in my experience.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Firemouths are a better looking fish but they are also more shy than a Convict. That's why I said Convict, I think they have more personality and come out more.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> Firemouths are a better looking fish but they are also more shy than a Convict. That's why I said Convict, I think they have more personality and come out more.





> I love cons. So they get my vote. Way more personality in my experience.


This is very true guys! :thumb:

It just depends on what Jack lover wants. Personality or color!


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

I have cons and a firemouth together. Cons are way more fun. So much personalities. Also, if you get a male and a female, you will have free jd food. :thumb:


----------

